# Idiot of the Year Awards



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Caution some of these videos are disturbing. Not graphic. But disturbing.

My Christmas gift to Les [as he is the only person I know that appreciates Darwin at his best]


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2007)

That guy with the train should be locked up in a mental hospital. Some youngsters here think this is a kind of sport and I've been in 2 trains which had a fatal accident with such an idiot. Not something you want to experience.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2007)

True Darwin Candidates, especially the first and last ones!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

What a bunch of crazies !! It's one thing to be dumb... this is stupid !

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Those were good!


----------



## Becca (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

Boy, that first clip looked painful. It is also proof that lower forms of life do feel pain.
Was pretty nice of the camera person to keep rolling as these two future brain surgeons lie on the ground rolling in agony.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Was pretty nice of the camera person to keep rolling as these two future brain surgeons lie on the ground rolling in agony.



No kidding!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL! The first one certainly looked painful and the last was just ridiculously stupid!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2007)

The fourth one is a notorious fake vid clip... Ive seen the first clip before, and all I can say is, Titanium Pins.....

Seen all of em actually, the first is by far the dumbest...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

I cannot please the Great White Buffalo. Alas, I am not worthy.


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

George Bush will be the leader of them all, he should get the crown of the King of Idiots.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Easy... big boy.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Henk said:


> George Bush will be the leader of them all, he should get the crown of the King of Idiots.



Jacob Zuma is worse...


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Jacob Zuma is worse...



Wow there mate, he wants to be our president here, you can not dare say something about such a popular idiot that showers after he had unprotected sex with a HIV/AIDS woman and says that it will clean him of the AIDS virus so that he will not get it. 

They Both can take it, King and Queen.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 27, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> True Darwin Candidates, especially the first and last ones!



That last one was hilarious!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2007)

Les, I thought that last was a little staged. Look at the trajectory of the rock. A couple inches over his head. Still funny though!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Henk, puttin' away a few tonight, eh, mate?


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Henk, puttin' away a few tonight, eh, mate?



Nah, mate after last night I do not think it is a good idea for tonight, I am just sick of all these idiots that think they can rule countries, but they just cause a lot of sh*t.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Henk said:


> Wow there mate, he wants to be our president here, you can not dare say something about such a popular idiot that showers after he had unprotected sex with a HIV/AIDS woman and says that it will clean him of the AIDS virus so that he will not get it.
> 
> They Both can take it, King and Queen.



South Africa will be pretty f*cked over if he gets into the presidency and yes he is an idiot (I've read that it could end up in the same state as Zimbabwe in a decade or so - I hope it doesn't but that's for another thread)...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Henk said:


> Nah, mate after last night I do not think it is a good idea for tonight, I am just sick of all these idiots that think they can rule countries, but they just cause a lot of sh*t.



Henk, not trying to pick a fight or anything, but what is it about Bush and his actions that you find so offensive as a man who might wish to protect his family. Just how many US citizens should die before Bush commands his forces across our border?

[Uh oh... here we go forum folks. Hang on to your knickers.]


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> South Africa will be pretty f*cked over if he gets into the presidency and yes he is an idiot (I've read that it could end up in the same state as Zimbabwe in a decade or so - I hope it doesn't but that's for another thread)...



If you start that thread I will be the best poster there and have a few great pics and news article to add there about the lovely little place called Africa and South Africa that is F uped by those that rule.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Henk said:


> If you start that thread I will be the best poster there and have a few great pics and news article to add there about the lovely little place called Africa and South Africa that is F uped by those that rule.



I will and I will say I'll be active it that thread as well because I will be in Pretoria for 6 months or so from January. I'll see what I can run up just now...


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Henk, not trying to pick a fight or anything, but what is it about Bush and his actions that you find so offensive as a man who might wish to protect his family. Just how many US citizens should die before Bush commands his forces across our border?
> 
> [Uh oh... here we go forum folks. Hang on to your knickers.]



Well mate I think the stuff he says and the stuff he is NOW doing in Iraq is not up to sh*t. He should rather get his men out and leave those idiots in the middle east to kill and murder each other as they please and leave them alone. 

I hate the sh*t they did, but the US did "kill" Sadam now and should leave Iraq to enjoy their "free" country in "peace" now.

Lets face it mate Bush is not the right man to rule the US. 

Do you think he is great mate?


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> I will and I will say I'll be active it that thread as well because I will be in Pretoria for 6 months or so from January. I'll see what I can run up just now...



Tell me when you will be here and we can go pub crawling or something.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't think he is Ceasar, if that is what you mean. But like it or not, oil is a national interest in this country. Both economic and militarily. Our country has suffered the longest string of military and civilian casualties in its history leading up to Bush's decision to take the fight to "their" land. ANY reaction other what he did would be viewed as suspicion by me. And apparently other "non-isolationist" US citizens. We can't stand for it Henk. Sorry dude.


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

No do not get me wrong mate I hate those son of a bitches also, but I hate oil as well, it f*cking is costing me way to much now and I wish it all would dry up so that we have something else we can use as fuel. 

Give them AIDS or something else except a nice shaped bullet, tell them to shower after unprotected sex with someone with AIDS and they will never get it. He he he........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

You are on a roll, buddy.


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

What can I say, thank you very much.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Now i know where the taliban gets its leaders


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Where's that wilbur...


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> Now i know where the taliban gets its leaders



To beat the wolf you must be like the wolf, but do not become the wolf in the end.8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

wtf?

All this epistomological meandering either is intellectually vacant or confirms my superior intelligence.

Which is it gents?


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> wtf?
> 
> All this epistomological meandering either is intellectually vacant or confirms my superior intelligence.
> 
> Which is it gents?



Ha ha ha..... You sure can crack me up matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kinda like "when did you quite beating your girlfried".


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Kinda like "when did you quite beating your girlfried".


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thought you'd like that...


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

My mom always say: Small things amuse small minds. LOL


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

[snort]


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

Another one we always tell some idiot trying his luck is my mom raised stupid children, but not scared children.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

The look of stupidity....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot what this post started out about, thanks for reminding me The genius in that picture could be the future President of the US and his equally intelectually gifted buddy could quite possible become the leader of South Africa someday?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

You never know........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2007)

That video was very disturbing. That kid will have health problems the rest of his retarded life because of that stupid stunt.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That video was very disturbing. That kid will have health problems the rest of his retarded life because of that stupid stunt.



Sometimes the induction of self-induced health problems may raise the common sense level in some - provided they live to take advantage of that extra common sense!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not that numbnutz.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Not that numbnutz.


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2007)

Geez, why does people do such idiotic sh*t?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

That first dummy... the one with the yellow pants on, hit that table with
his butt. I guess is either jammed or smashed his tailbone. A friend of mine
did that in the shallow end of a pool. Very painful !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2007)

...or compacted a couple of vertebrae while holding his 200lb retarded friend. He was holding a little high for the coccyx.


----------

